# Robustes Leder



## Gothmorg (9. Juni 2008)

Hi!
Ich suche im moment verzweifelt nach robustem Leder, finde aber keine Orte, wo man es zuverlässig farmen kann und es dropt immer nur seht selten. Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?
Vielen Dank im Voraus,
mfG Goth


----------



## Gothmorg (10. Juni 2008)

Hat keiner von den 20 Leuten, die sich das schon angeguckt haben ne Idee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jendara (10. Juni 2008)

Ich hab gestern meine Quest "Gestreiftes Leder" in den Rotlotusmarschen bei den Vogelviechern (ka wie genau die jetzt heissen) die als "Beute" gekennzeichnet sind gefarmt. Dabei sind auch viele Robuste Leder gedroppt.

Der Vorteil an den Dingern ist, sie respawnen recht fix und sind mit einem Schuss (in meinem Fall Assassine mit Armbrust) tot. Hab mich da mittig reinplatziert und mich immer nur im Kreis gedreht und die neuspawnenden sofort getötet.


----------



## Bornon (13. Juni 2008)

ich hoffe zwar, dass Dir ingame schon geholfen wurde, aber für alle die gleiches Problem haben:

Robustes Leder dropt bei Mobs der Stufe20+, die auch wirklich Leder haben -> Tiere, wie z.B. Krokodile, Bären, Wölfe, Luchse etc.


----------



## Aquewa (17. Juni 2008)

In den Rotlotusmarschen gibts nen guten Farmplatz. Hab die Koords nicht genau, versuch ihn aber zu beschreiben:

Im Nord-Westen gibts an einem Berghang (auf der Nordseite) eine Vogelviechherde (an einem Baum; gleich daneben eine Baumwollstaude und Silbererz). Die Vogelviecher (LV 20-30) haben ca. 30% Dropprate und respawnen ziemlich schnell. Einfach in die Mitte des Herdenplatzes stellen und mit dem Bogen rum schießen. Mach so in 10 Min. ca. 20-30 robustes Leder.

Edit:
Hab grad nachgeschaut: Koords sind 793,689. Dann steht ihr in Mitten der Herde. Sind Sumpf-Beaker (meist 22-25).


----------

